

Ask HN: What should I buy with my birthday money? - khay

I turned 24 years old yesterday. Unknowing of what I wanted as gifts I asked my family to give me money and I would spend it towards something I wanted when I figured it out. So, instead of hitting up the local strip club, I want to put it towards something a little more lasting. I'm a sucker for new technology and new information in general. Let's say I got a couple hundred bucks for my birthday, I'm willing to put some of my own money towards this if I really like what it is. I'm hoping to get some comments with some really cool products that I had no idea existed.
======
carbocation
In no particular order and with little rhyme or reason:

* Buy a website that looks promising and has a small amount of traction that you could buy on flippa, ebay, or craigslist?

* Buy an arduino, or buy new sensors or effectors if you already have one.

* Rent out your first VPS.

* Buy nice shoes.

~~~
khay
that arduino thing is cool, definitely a possibility once i research it a bit,
thanks

------
chmielewski
<http://www.raspberrypi.org>

<http://www.lacie.com>

~~~
khay
the raspberry pi, can't wait for that to come out, was there something
specific i was suppose to look at on the lacie website? thanks

